# Inkscape0.92.3_2 fails at runtime



## rhsbsd (Aug 26, 2018)

Symptom is no gui. So I tried

```
# inkscape -vv
Shared object "libenchant.so.1" not found, required by "libgtkspell.so.0"
```
.usr/local/lib/libenchant.so.1 is now usr/local/lib/libenchant.so.1.6.0
So I changed the name to match the call and yup, it opens and fully functional gui appears. Obviously either gtkspell maintainer or enchant maintainer needs an update.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 27, 2018)

Can't look into it right now but inkscape works fine for me.


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 27, 2018)

rhsbsd said:


> Symptom is no gui. So I tried


How did you install it?  Did you use a binary package or did you build the port yourself?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 27, 2018)

rhsbsd said:


> # inkscape -vv Shared object "libenchant.so.1" not found, required by "libgtkspell.so.0"


I just tried that and `-vv` is an invalid option. This is now getting strange.


----------



## rhsbsd (Aug 27, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I just tried that and  -vv is an invalid option. This is now getting strange.


Inkscape has always worked (mostly always) for me as well. This was after a complete binary upgrade of entire user-land yesterday`pkg upgrade`. And yes if inkscape is actually working it will be an invalid option. It does the same for me when its running. Why don't you change the name of libenchant.so.1 and try again. I really don't know what the exact cause of this is but I'm guessing it's a typo in a config somewhere? Remember its complicated cause this is definitly a third tier dependency of inkscape and 1st tier dependancy of gtkspell. Thanks


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 27, 2018)

rhsbsd said:


> Why don't you change the name of libenchant.so.1 and try again.


Then I would get "library not found". I'm not following you at all.


----------



## rhsbsd (Aug 27, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Then I would get "library not found". I'm not following you at all.


Is this speculation or did you `su` to root (as shown in o.p) and try? Why would you want to try and start a program with elevated privileges? It's a HACK. It has served me well. If you get the usuall

```
# inkscape
Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
(inkscape:8414): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
```
then you know your at the wrong command prompt. If your dealing with a program that has failed execution, usually, not always, you get the exact error causing the problem. It has served me well. So much for hacking 101. If you want to re-create the conditions which lead to this failure I believe you need the exact same images. Since that version of inkscape has been around a while you will probably need to force the upgrade and others which I cannot fathom.
The fact remains the above is exactly what happened to me after I grabbed the latest images on 8.26.18. I posted here and did not do a bug as a courtesy to users who may, or may not, encounter strange happenings in package-land.

```
# pkg info inkscape
inkscape-0.92.3_2
Name           : inkscape
Version        : 0.92.3_2
Installed on   : Sun Aug 26 08:32:13 2018 EDT
Origin         : graphics/inkscape
Architecture   : FreeBSD:11:amd64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : gnome graphics
Licenses       : LGPL21, GPLv2+, MPL11, GPLv3+
Maintainer     : gnome@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : http://www.inkscape.org
Comment        : Full featured open source SVG editor
Options        :
        CDR            : on
        DBUS           : off
        POPPLER        : on
        VISIO          : on
        WPG            : on
Shared Libs required:
        librevenge-stream-0.0.so.0
        libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
        libglibmm-2.4.so.1
        libgsl.so.23
        libpopt.so.0
        libxslt.so.1
        libpango-1.0.so.0
        libjpeg.so.8
        liblcms2.so.2
        libgtkmm-2.4.so.1
        libfreetype.so.6
        libcairo.so.2
        libgc.so.1
        libxml2.so.2
        libMagickWand-6.so.5
        libMagickCore-6.so.5
        libMagick++-6.so.8
        libcairomm-1.0.so.1
        libatk-1.0.so.0
        libiconv.so.2
        libgmodule-2.0.so.0
        libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0
        libcdr-0.1.so.1
        libgtkspell.so.0
        libpoppler-glib.so.8
        libX11.so.6
        libgio-2.0.so.0
        librevenge-0.0.so.0
        libpangomm-1.4.so.1
        libgobject-2.0.so.0
        libpangoft2-1.0.so.0
        libvisio-0.1.so.1
        libgslcblas.so.0
        libpotrace.so.0
        libglib-2.0.so.0
        libsigc-2.0.so.0
        libatkmm-1.6.so.1
        libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
        libpng16.so.16
        libintl.so.8
        libaspell.so.15
        libfontconfig.so.1
        libgthread-2.0.so.0
        libgiomm-2.4.so.1
        libpoppler.so.68
        libgdkmm-2.4.so.1
        libwpg-0.3.so.3
        libpangocairo-1.0.so.0
Shared Libs provided:
        libinkscape_base.so
Annotations    :
        FreeBSD_version: 1101001
        cpe            : cpe:2.3:a:inkscape:inkscape:0.92.3:::::freebsd11:x64:2
        repo_type      : binary
        repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 124MiB
Description    :
Inkscape seeks to become a full featured open source SVG editor.
Derived from the highly popular Sodipodi codebase, Inkscape strives
to build full XML, SVG, and CSS2 compliance.

Features include alpha blending, node editing, svg-to-png export,
and more. Project aims for capabilities similar to Illustrator,
CorelDraw, Visio, etc.
```


----------

